# Help on port security/openvpn-auth-ldap



## NindyAyuW (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm using openvpn-auth-ldap-2.0.3_9 with FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE

Hello guys
I have this problem when installing openvpn-auth-ldap


```
configure: error: Could not locate a working Objective-C runtime.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ports@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/security/openvpn-auth-ldap/work/auth-ldap-2.0.3/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openvpn-auth-ldap
*** Error code 1
```

here the config.log

```
It was created by auth-ldap configure 2.0, which was
generated by GNU Autoconf 2.60.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --with-openldap=/usr/local --with-openvpn=/usr/ports/security/openvpn/work/openvpn-2.3.6/include --with-objc-runtime=GNU --prefix=/usr/local --mandir=/u

## --------- ##
## Platform. ##
## --------- ##

hostname = ninvpnadm
uname -m = amd64
uname -r = 10.1-RELEASE
uname -s = FreeBSD
uname -v = FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC

/usr/bin/uname -p = amd64
/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown
/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown
/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown
/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown
/bin/machine           = unknown
/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown
/bin/universe          = unknown
```

I know it's broken and I have contact the port@FreeBSD and they give me a patch file and suggest to change --with-objc-runtime=GNU to --with-objc-runtime=modern in the port. I already did this but still find this error. And also, it seems that FreeBSD doesn't recognize 'modern' argument on the port.

Can anyone help me with this problem?
I've googled the solution but still can't find the answer


----------



## talsamon (Jan 5, 2015)

```
===>  openvpn-auth-ldap-2.0.3_9 is marked as broken: Needs to be ported to a new Object base-class with +alloc..
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## NindyAyuW (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, I already got that
I've contact port@FreeBSD, they give me a patch
And, umm, I play around with Makefile in the port and I comment out the 'BROKEN' line so installation can be start with the new patch
I thought the patch will work on the installation. Guess, I'm wrong

I mean, the patch work for this error ('GNU' and 'apple' argument in the port create this error)

```
configure: error: Could not locate a working Objective-C runtime
```
But it create a new error that FreeBSD didn't recognize 'modern' argument on the port, since the maintainer I contacted suggest me to change `--with-objc-runtime=GNU to --with-objc-runtime=modern` in the port

And can anyone help me with this port ?
I've search around and some people can install it


----------



## talsamon (Jan 6, 2015)

I see on FreshPorts yesterday at 23.30 an update from the maintainer.
This works.

(It's the line: `OBJCFLAGS+=  -Werror=objc-method-access` in the Makefile, now it's commented out - and other changes ).


----------



## NindyAyuW (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes, It's working again. Actually, I already did that before, but I don't know why this time it's working.

Anyway, thank you talsamon.


----------



## NindyAyuW (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to disturb again, but I got this error when I try to start OpenVPN


```
us=901061 PLUGIN_INIT: POST /usr/local/lib/openvpn-auth-ldap.so '[/usr/local/lib/openvpn-auth-ldap.so] [/usr/local/etc/openvpn/ldap-auth-malam.conf]' intercepted=PLUGIN_UP|PLUGIN_DOWN|PLUGIN_ROUTE_UP|PLUGIN_IPCHANGE|PLUGIN_TLS_VERIFY|PLUGIN_AUTH_USER_PASS_VERIFY|PLUGIN_CLIENT_CONNECT|PLUGIN_CLIENT_DISCONNECT|PLUGIN_LEARN_ADDRESS|PLUGIN_CLIENT_CONNECT|PLUGIN_TLS_FINAL|PLUGIN_ENABLE_PF|PLUGIN_ROUTE_PREDOWN
us=901071 PLUGIN_INIT: plugin initialization function failed: /usr/local/lib/openvpn-auth-ldap.so
us=901077 Exiting due to fatal error
```

I've tried `ldapsearch` and it works fine, means nothing wrong with my ldap-auth-malam.conf
I change the verbosity till '9' still the same result

Actually, I have one running VPN connection with the same server configuration, even when I use the same plugin file (I copy from the running server and paste it on my new one). I still got this error

Any idea ?


----------

